# asking permission



## tango232 (Nov 22, 2017)

I was wondering how you guys go about asking permission from farm owners about hunting on their property, I pass alot of nice farms between my house and a public hunting area. Just stop and knock and ask?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep...thats the best thing to do...offer some help around the farm in exchange and maybe bring a kid with you if you have one...also offer to help keep trespassers out too.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

tango232 said:


> I was wondering how you guys go about asking permission from farm owners about hunting on their property, I pass alot of nice farms between my house and a public hunting area. Just stop and knock and ask?


Yes. The worst they can say is no. Also don't be afraid to offer help with hay or fence work.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

The worst they can say is no. 

not always true. i hunt a wildlife preserve up in northern Indiana. and there was a large pine grove that bordered the property. I found the land owner and went to his house and asked permission to hunt his property. I was told in no uncertain terms that if he seen me near his property he was going to shoot me with his 30.06. I explained to him that if I was planning on trespassing on his property I wouldn't have bothered to ask for permission to hunt. but that didn't change his attitude one bit. he just kept going on about how the deer needed some place to hide from all the hunters. he was still bit##ing as I got back in my car and left. I haven't asked for permission to hunt another property since that happened. and that was many yrs ago. so I just hunt the public property.
sherman


----------



## tango232 (Nov 22, 2017)

I work damn near 60 hours a week 2nd shift so it's hard enough finding time to hunt, let alone help around a farm, I would alittle if I have time, can share a deer harvest too, maybe even pay alittle something to keep a stand out there


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

tango232 said:


> I work damn near 60 hours a week 2nd shift so it's hard enough finding time to hunt, let alone help around a farm, I would alittle if I have time, can share a deer harvest too, maybe even pay alittle something to keep a stand out there[/QUOTE
> Anything helps but offering up work an coming through probobly goes the furthest. Those farmers/landowners are putting in the same work,an more then likely so is the next guy about to knock on the door asking for permission.


----------



## tango232 (Nov 22, 2017)

Very true saug, thanks guys


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OK Sherman, so you ran into one knucklehead. Don't let that sour you. 

A couple of tips. Don't ask during peak work times. Planting or harvesting. Ask well before the season, during the time when there's not much for the farmer to do but watch things grow. However, keep in mind that there is an endless supply of work on a farm. Also, don't show up at mealtime.

Show up wearing clean clothes and clean shaven, if that's how you usually are. Be presentable. It's amazing the slightest thing that can trip the response.

My buddy asked at a farm, and the farmer asked how he'd cross a barbed wire fence. My buddy said he'd look for a spot where the bottom wire was high enough that he could crawl under it. 

Permission granted!


----------

